# Found ferret



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, found a ferret yesterday in Maidencastle, Blackthorn. He is a cream, full hob. Quite friendly but was very hungry.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you taken him to the vets to see if he is microchipped?

Are you ok to hold on to him until an owner comes forward?


----------



## dogferret (Sep 19, 2012)

I am glad to report that the owners have been found, so he is going home today. Praying for Springer to come home soon, have been following his story.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

brilliant! Was that Facebook that reunited him with his owner?

Thank you, every bit of support is gratefully received!


----------

